# When will it end?



## brancsikia339 (Mar 10, 2013)

According to many news articles, humans are driving extinctions faster than newer, strong life forms can evolve. It's sickening. Conservationists are calling it the sixth great extinction. Only 2-4% of species that have ever lived on earth are alive today. Adding to that, thousands of species that are undiscovered must go extinct a year with all the forest clearing and pollution and habitat destruction. I wonder how many amazing species were out there that we never discovered because of forest clearing, pollution, overfishing, among other things.

Here is an article on the extinction rate:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/mar/07/extinction-species-evolve

Another article:

http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20121101-a-looming-mass-extinction


----------



## hierodula (Mar 10, 2013)

I agree. Humans as a species are reproducing and spreading at a greater rate than the environment can support naturally. Whats worse is that most people dont really care about the environment. They litter and stuff and think, oh, its just me, its fine, when in reality millions do it accross the earth. We cant even take care of the land we already have, we dont deserve to force other animals out of their homes to build our own houses.


----------



## Paradoxica (Mar 10, 2013)

"When will it end?"

Sadly the answer is most likely when there is nothing left to take.


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 11, 2013)

Humans are a cancer to the planet.


----------



## Mime454 (Mar 11, 2013)

Long after you're dead.


----------



## BugLover (Mar 11, 2013)

The only way some people think they can progress in life is by taking more of the things they "need."


----------



## aNisip (Mar 11, 2013)

It will end when we are eradicated...life will slowly return to what it once was... (not saying you'll get all the species back, but life will flourish....


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 11, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> It will end when we are eradicated...life will slowly return to what it once was... (not saying you'll get all the species back, but life will flourish....


I think the same. Unless us humans continue on our path. If we do we will most likely eradicate all life in 100 years. There will be nothing left, and its all our fault. We try to stop, but its no use. If humans go extinct, however, life will flourish and be incredible and prosper fully again


----------



## gripen (Mar 11, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> I think the same. Unless us humans continue on our path. If we do we will most likely eradicate all life in 100 years. There will be nothing left, and its all our fault. We try to stop, but its no use. If humans go extinct, however, life will flourish and be incredible and prosper fully again


I think that is a little overstatement. If I learned one thing from Jurassic park it is life will continue. It may not be in the way we imagine but it will continue.


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 11, 2013)

Well if you can talk 6 billion+ people into changing and agreeing on the right path you have hope. Short of that every american could wise up and yet we will still suffer because pollution spreads, and when countries like China has demolished their eco system and cancer and other diseases continue to spread from it they are likely to just migrate by means of their never ending bank account or by force........We wont know until its time.


----------



## aNisip (Mar 11, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> ........We wont know until its time.


I hope I am taken by Him, before that time.


----------



## Orin (Mar 11, 2013)

Eventually our sun will expand and the earth will be within it and unless man has moved to other planets with other life that will likely be the end (assuming the second coming isn't first).


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 11, 2013)

Orin said:


> Eventually our sun will expand and the earth will be within it and unless man has moved to other planets with other life that will likely be the end (assuming the second coming isn't first).


True, but that is millions (if not billions) of years off. We have to worry about mankind destroying the world more than an impending supernatural cosmic apocalypse


----------



## psyconiko (Mar 12, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> True, but that is millions (if not billions) of years off. We have to worry about mankind destroying the world more than an impending supernatural cosmic apocalypse


5 billions if I am right.


----------



## psyconiko (Mar 12, 2013)

"In the long run we are all dead"

John Maynard Keynes


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2013)

We will have destroyed this place long before the sun burns it up. I bet within a few hundred years at most. The human population is increasing at a fast pace and it cannot be sustained forever.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Mar 12, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> "When will it end?"
> 
> Sadly the answer is most likely when there is nothing left to take.


Just like from the movie version of The Lorax. Anyone else think that was an amazingly profound movie?


----------



## BugLover (Mar 12, 2013)

sinensispsyched said:


> Just like from the movie version of The Lorax. Anyone else think that was an amazingly profound movie?


Agreed.


----------



## Domanating (Mar 12, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> I think the same. Unless us humans continue on our path. If we do we will most likely eradicate all life in 100 years. There will be nothing left, and its all our fault. We try to stop, but its no use. If humans go extinct, however, life will flourish and be incredible and prosper fully again


We are the cause of our own demise. Nature has found a way to wipe us out, which is grow grow grow until resources are gone and civilization will colapse within itself back to a few hundred individuals or extinction.

No species is permanent


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 12, 2013)

Man's technology has never ending growth but his knowledge of how best to use it is light years behind which is our biggest Achilles heel, maybe we really need the aliens to come down and tell us shape up or you'll be shipped out? God knows the people who have the power won't do it!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 12, 2013)

I just wish there was a way to save what is already lost...


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 12, 2013)

All for the love of money.


----------

